# Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?



## Jobbl (30. März 2006)

*Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?*

Bisher habe ich Sachen immer in Leichen oder Kisten abgelegt, nur wie kann man sonst Dinge ablegen?


----------



## gamer-no1 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?*



			
				Jobbl am 30.03.2006 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher habe ich Sachen immer in Leichen oder Kisten abgelegt, nur wie kann man sonst Dinge ablegen?



also du musst auf den betreffenden gegenstand klicken und dann gedrückt halten. dann musst du die maus außerhalb von diesem menü hinziehen, zb über deinen charakter. nach nen paar sekunden wird das menü ausgeblendet und du kannst den gegenstand ablegen....
mfg jan


----------



## Jobbl (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?*



			
				gamer-no1 am 30.03.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jobbl am 30.03.2006 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx, das wurde bisher nirgends erwähnt


----------



## LordMephisto (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?*

Schneller geht es mit Shift+linke Maustaste.


----------



## gamer-no1 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 30.03.2006 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Schneller geht es mit Shift+linke Maustaste.



ahhh das ist auch mal gut zu wissen
sonst isses nämlich immer ziemlich viel arbeit.....
thx


----------



## Thomsn (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?*

Schade, dass Oblivion kein Tutorial hat, indem dies erklärt wird.


----------



## Blackout (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?*



			
				Thomsn am 30.03.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass Oblivion kein Tutorial hat, indem dies erklärt wird.




Hehe... dacht ich mir auch grad so, ham die in den Abwasserkanälen am Anfang gepennt? *g*


----------



## major-dutch (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich Gegenstände bei Oblivion ablegen?*



			
				Jobbl am 30.03.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> thx, das wurde bisher nirgends erwähnt


Steht doch in der Anleitung.      --md


----------

